# Do You Have a Picture of Your Mother You'd Like to Show for Mother's Day?



## Ruthanne (May 7, 2019)

Here's a picture of my Mom and I when I was around 12 and she was 39


----------



## AZ Jim (May 7, 2019)

Mom circa '41


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 7, 2019)




----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 7, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> View attachment 65308Mom circa '41



She was very pretty,Jim. You were from Lakeport originally,right? Did your mom grow up here?


----------



## AZ Jim (May 7, 2019)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> She was very pretty,Jim. You were from Lakeport originally,right? Did your mom grow up here?


No I lived in Lakeport for a couple years but I was born in Los Angeles and spent most of my life in San Diego until I retired in 1991.  Mom was from Kansas.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 7, 2019)

My mother on her wedding day.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 7, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> View attachment 65308Mom circa '41


Lovely~


----------



## Ruthanne (May 7, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 65309


Wonderful~


----------



## Ruthanne (May 7, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> My mother on her wedding day.


Great picture~


----------



## applecruncher (May 7, 2019)

Lots of mothers here:

https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/14544-Our-Moms?highlight=moms


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 7, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> No I lived in Lakeport for a couple years but I was born in Los Angeles and spent most of my life in San Diego until I retired in 1991.  Mom was from Kansas.



Hmmm,you might have been too young to remember,but I wonder what brought your parents to Lakeport of all places....


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 7, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> Great picture~



Thanks Ruth, she was quite a bit older when she had me at the age of 40, I loved her dearly, RIP.


----------



## Beccaboo (May 7, 2019)

Without these two in my life I wouldn't be where I am today. I couldn't find a photo without Mom and Dad together because they were literally inseparable.


----------



## applecruncher (May 7, 2019)

Nice picture, happy couple Beccaboo.


----------



## Beccaboo (May 7, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> Nice picture, happy couple Beccaboo.


Thank You


----------



## Keesha (May 7, 2019)

These are all such great pictures. Thanks for sharing. 
I might add one later


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2019)

These mums are like Film stars from the bygone years.... absolutely beautiful...


----------



## Ronni (May 8, 2019)

My First Communion I think. I have another one I’ll post later. It’s my favorite.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 8, 2019)

Lovely mothers here, for all who are no longer with us, rest peacefully, love for you will never die. :rose:


----------



## Ruthanne (May 8, 2019)

Beccaboo said:


> Without these two in my life I wouldn't be where I am today. I couldn't find a photo without Mom and Dad together because they were literally inseparable.
> 
> View attachment 65314


Nice picture~


----------



## Ruthanne (May 8, 2019)

Ronni said:


> View attachment 65321
> 
> My First Communion I think. I have another one I’ll post later. It’s my favorite.


Another great pic~


----------



## Babs (May 10, 2019)

I miss my mom so much. Here is a photo of her at 90 and at 19.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 10, 2019)

She was a cutie at 19 and 90 as well.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Babs (May 10, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> She was a cutie at 19 and 90 as well.  Thanks for sharing.


She also had a heart of gold. Thank You


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2019)

My goodness Babs, you are your mums image.!!!!


----------



## Babs (May 10, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> My goodness Babs, you are your mums image.!!!!


 hollydolly, you don't know how much of a compliment that is to me. Thank you so very much.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 10, 2019)

My Mom and Dad on their 63rd wedding anniversary a few months before my Dad passed away. They married when they were 16yrs old. My Dad was 79 when he passed and my Mom was 90yrs old when she passed.


----------



## Babs (May 10, 2019)

Lovely photo Sassycakes and a lovely memory as well.


----------



## Olivia (May 10, 2019)

My mom at around 19 years old.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 10, 2019)

Babs said:


> I miss my mom so much. Here is a photo of her at 90 and at 19.
> 
> View attachment 65384View attachment 65385


Lovely woman.:love_heart:


----------



## Ruthanne (May 10, 2019)

Olivia said:


> My mom at around 19 years old.
> 
> View attachment 65388


Very nice photo:love_heart:


----------



## Ruthanne (May 10, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> My Mom and Dad on their 63rd wedding anniversary a few months before my Dad passed away. They married when they were 16yrs old. My Dad was 79 when he passed and my Mom was 90yrs old when she passed.
> 
> View attachment 65387


Great photo~:love_heart:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 10, 2019)

I love looking at all these photos. One more beautiful than the other. Here is my Mom on her wedding day, 1943.


----------



## Babs (May 10, 2019)

Ruth N Jersey, I agree with you all these photos of all these beautiful moms. 

Your mother is such a beauty.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 10, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I love looking at all these photos. One more beautiful than the other. Here is my Mom on her wedding day,View attachment 65394 1943.


Very nice photo Ruth.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 10, 2019)

Here is one of the last pictures I have of my mom with 2 of my nieces:


----------



## Ruthanne (May 10, 2019)

And here is one of my Grandma and Mom on her wedding day, she looked so happy:


----------



## Babs (May 10, 2019)

Ruthanne, what a lovely mother you had and such treasured photos to remember her.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 10, 2019)

Babs said:


> Ruthanne, what a lovely mother you had and such treasured photos to remember her.


Thank you Babs, wow do I miss her today.


----------



## Babs (May 10, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> Thank you Babs, wow do I miss her today.


I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 10, 2019)

Your Grandma looks so proud.





Ruthanne said:


> And here is one of my Grandma and Mom on her wedding day, she looked so happy:


----------



## Ruthanne (May 10, 2019)

Babs said:


> I know exactly what you mean.


Thanks.  :hug:


----------



## Ruthanne (May 10, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Your Grandma looks so proud.


I think she was and glad to see my mom so happy, too.  :love_heart:


----------



## Trade (May 11, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 11, 2019)

Trade said:


> View attachment 65437


Very lovely Trade, thanks for posting that.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 11, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 11, 2019)

Song John Lennon sang for his mother who passed away, rest in peace John and Julia.






_Half of what I say is meaningless
But I say it just to reach you, Julia
Julia, Julia, ocean child, calls me 
So I sing a song of love, Julia 
Julia, seashell eyes, windy smile, calls me
So I sing a song of love, Julia 
Her hair of floating sky is shimmering, glimmering In the sun 
Julia, Julia, morning moon, touch me
So I sing a song of love, Julia
When I cannot sing my heart
I can only speak my mind, Julia 
Julia, sleeping sand, silent cloud, touch me
So I sing a song of love, Julia
Hum, hum, hum, calls me So I sing a song of love, Julia, Julia, Julia?_


----------



## Ruthanne (May 11, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


>


Wonderful!



SeaBreeze said:


> Song John Lennon sang for his mother who passed away, rest in peace John and Julia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, great!


----------



## Trade (May 13, 2019)

Olivia said:


> My mom at around 19 years old.
> 
> View attachment 65388



I see where you got your "pretty" genes from.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 23, 2019)

How about a picture of her with rollers in her hair and no makeup? I recall there was one of my mom in the kitchen in rollers and a scarf on her head. Her mouth was wide open as my dad snuck up on her and startled her to get the shot. It was a full body shot in black and white. Not flattering to say the least.  Many years later he caught her out in the sun with rollers and a scarf and it was a close up and it showed how beautiful she was. That pic was in color. My dad was deeply in love with her from the second he saw her in a diner where she worked and said at that moment to his friends, "I'm going to marry that gal."


----------



## Ruthanne (May 23, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> How about a picture of her with rollers in her hair and no makeup? I recall there was one of my mom in the kitchen in rollers and a scarf on her head. Her mouth was wide open as my dad snuck up on her and startled her to get the shot. It was a full body shot in black and white. Not flattering to say the least.  Many years later he caught her out in the sun with rollers and a scarf and it was a close up and it showed how beautiful she was. That pic was in color. My dad was deeply in love with her from the second he saw her in a diner where she worked and said at that moment to his friends, "I'm going to marry that gal."


Feel free to post whatever picture you want FMdog.


----------

